# Best way to bill for in office nasal polyp biospy



## george35 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello all,
I am trying to bill an in office nasal polyp biopsy. My doctor wants to bill as 31237- Nasal/sinus endoscopy surgical; with biopsy, polypectomy or debridement. I suggested instead 30100 intranasal biopsy or 30110 nasal polyp excision. Which is correct?

Thanks in advance.
Cynthia


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 20, 2016)

If it required use of an endoscope you would use 31237. The codes you are suggesting do not require an endoscope only forceps and scalpel.


----------



## george35 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you! I went back to the doctor and he said yes he was going to use the endoscope. He normally doesn't use it when he does a nasal biopsy which is why I suggested those codes.


----------

